# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Помогите чайнику

## Enell

Давно хотела заняться сборкой интересной модели и вот мне подарили на день рожденья то, чего мне хотелось и выяснилось, что так вот сходу ничего не получится.
До этого я имела дело исключительно с моделями собирающимися без клея и соответственно тупо открывала коробку и начинала сборку. А тут выяснила, что помимо клея мне нужны еще краски (в количествах) и неизвестно что еще.
Может кто-нибудь рассказать мне как собственно мне поступать с моделью? Я поняла, что красить детали нужно ДО того, как их между собой склеивать. А вот как их красить? Думаю проще всего исользовать краски производителя модели (Revell), чтобы не думать о цветах. Но наносить ли их непосредственно на пластик? Нужно ли как-то предварительно очищать или обезжиривать пластик? Как правильно наносить краску (вдруг есть хитрости)? Как смешивать разные цвета, что использовать в качестве палитры? Нужно ли чем-то смачивать краску или она берется сухой кисточкой?
Какие нужны дополнительные инструменты?
В инструкции соответственно есть только минимум - какие нужны краски, каким цветом что красить и порядок сборки. Этого явно мало для того, чтобы начать.

Наверное я задала не все вопросы, если есть что посоветовать еще - буду рада выслушать. Не хочется испортить хорошую модель начав делать что-то неправильно.

Дико извиняюсь, если повторяюсь и такие темы уже были, но так с ходу не удалось найти четкого описания действий, а собирать информацию по кусочкам не очень есть время.

----------


## Nazar

Здравствуйте , рады приветствовать на сайте .
Сразу с ходу , вот так все и не рассказать , по-этому рекомендую почитать здесь
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/xoopsfaq/ 

Успехов в новом начинании .

----------


## Enell

Спасибо за ссылку - буду образовываться и задавать вопросы для уточнения. )))
Несколько вопросов уже назрело:
Если я собираюсь пользоваться красками Revell, мне нужен грунт? И какой грунт подойдет для этих красок?
Может ли так получиться, что разные краски одного производителя потребуют разных растворителей? И продают ли они эти самые растворители или искать где-то еще?
Правильно ли я поняла, что краски все-таки нужно растворять где-то на отдельной палитре? А в каком примерно соотношении?
Насколько необходим лак? У меня в списке красок прописаны две бесцветные, которые в интернете я нашла под названием "лак глянцевый" и "лак матовый" (опознала по номерам). Под лаком подразумеваются такие бесцветные краски или есть что-то еще?

----------


## Nazar

Если Вы собираетесь красить акриловыми красками , то грунт желателен , если алкидными эмалями , то нет . Как я понял красить Вы собираетесь кистью , но в любом случае палитру разводить необязательно , сейчас у производителей красок , есть практически все нужные цвета , тем более в Москве ( я понял Вы оттуда ) , проблем с этим нет . Рекомендую Вам попробовать краски Акан , у них лучший выбор по цветам , да и сама краска отличного качества .
будут вопросы задавайте.

----------


## Enell

Я собираюсь красить теми красками, которые рекомендуются производителем (для начала думаю экспериментировать с цветами не стоит). И не могу понять какие они по итогу - почему-то нигде нет информации. Палитра понадобится, там по инструкции несколько цветов нужно смешивать. 
А как с разведением? Где, как нужно ли вообще? Или брать прямо из баночки сухой кисточкой?

А насчет отсутствия проблем с красками в Москве - может их и нет, только мне никак не удается найти тот магазин, где нет проблем с цветами. ))) Собираю по крупицам где удается найти хоть что-то.

----------


## Nazar

> А насчет отсутствия проблем с красками в Москве - может их и нет, только мне никак не удается найти тот магазин, где нет проблем с цветами. ))) Собираю по крупицам где удается найти хоть что-то.


А вот по ссылочке , которую я Вам дал , есть список магазинов в Москве.

----------


## kfmut

Привет!

>И не могу понять какие они по итогу - почему-то нигде нет информации

не припомню чтоб у ревелла была акриловая краска, во всяком случае если на банке написано enamel значит эмаль(смотрите картинку), разводить можно уайт-спиритом(из неплохих ТЭКС более менее доступен, тиккуриллу надо искать, хотя в Московии может другие брэнды рулят  :Smile: )

разводить краску надо, если после мазка кистью остаются сильно заметные полосы от волосков кисти, вообщем пробуйте, правило тут такое чем тоньше слой краски, тем лучше, главное чтоб пластик не просвечивал... Грунтовать пока не стоит, для эмалей пластик очищать в принципе не надо, адгезия(липучесть) краски должна быть хорошей...

брать краску из банки можно чистым обрезком литника(если краски надо мало), удобнее какой-нибудь небольшой лопаткой, разводить удобно в блистерах от всяких таблеток или витаминок, у них блистеры обычно больше... в больших количествах наливаем в какой-нибудь колпачок(чистая крышка от газировки, например) по палочке, чтоб краска не растекалась везде, прям ставите палочку в тару, удерживая рукой, прислоняете край банки к древку и АККУРАТНО наливаете, краска течёт по древку и никуда не убегает, баночку потом обязательно протереть и закрыть. Если надо смешивать цвета, то дозировку удобно считать в каплях, капующих с выше означенного литника или другого черпала  :Smile: , но это для маленьких объемов...

про лак пока лучше не думать, без аэрографа нанести аккуратно крайне сложно, главная задача на первое время аккуратно собрать то, что есть, поэтому хорошо бы взять хороший моделяцкий нож(тамию наверно не стоит, а вот olfa с алюминевой цангой пойдёт), набор надфилей, пару кусков наждачной бумаги(зернистось 600-800 единичек), да и кусачки не забыть.

При сборке отходить от шагов обозначенных в инструкции пока тоже не стоит, красим тоже пока по инструкции. Оптимально если Вы скажите какую модель собираете. А в идеале, если будут вопросы по порядку сборки, сделаете хорошую фотографию или скан инструкции.

Добро пожаловать
Максим

----------


## Scale-Master

> не припомню чтоб у ревелла была акриловая краска...


Плохая память значица...

Вот, здесь:

http://www.revell.de/fileadmin/image...arbtafel_D.pdf

----------


## kfmut

На сайте-то я их видел, вот только в продаже в наших краях не видел. И как он по качеству?

----------


## Enell

*kfmut*
Насчет акрила - это мне сказала продавщица в магазине, она предлагала Звезду и мотивировала это тем, что и то и другое акрил, нужно только цвета подобрать.
Сегодня получила первые баночки с краской (чувствую полный комплект я буду собирать долго...). Там действительно написано эмаль, сама краска жидкая и если судить по рисункам на самой баночке разводить ее не нужно, только хорошо перемешать и наносить. А потом после высыхания первого слоя повторить. Это так? По инструкции к модели пластик нужно вымыть перед покраской и больше ничего.

А сейчас дурцкие вопросы:
Что такое литник? И блистеры?

Собираю Феррари. У меня их три в одном комплекте пока думаю с какой проще будет начать. По порядку сборки вопросы едва ли будут - как таковые сборные модели я собираю не первый раз, только что до сих пор их не нужно было склеивать. Так что в процессе вопросы будут разве что технического характера - типа что лучше использовать для очередной операции. )))

*Nazar*
Да? С ходу не нашла, но если говорите они там есть пошла искать дальше. Меня сегодня запугали, что Ревела в Москве сейчас нет (типа всего один поставщик - у него нет и когда будет неизвестно), но надеюсь все-таки по сусекам наскрести необходимое.

----------


## Nazar

Если Вы собрались делать Феррари , то идеальной для Вас будет Тамиевская краска в аерозоли , предназначенная специально для моделей автомобилей .

----------


## Enell

Аэрозолью еще нужно научиться пользоваться... Плюс цвета подбирать. Я тут набрела на соответствие цветов - многие из нужных красок не имеют однозначного аналога. А рисковать подбирать похожее не имея опыта все-таки не хочется. Так что другие краски я может буду смотреть для второй модели, но не прямо сейчас точно.

Кстати списки магазинов нашла - спасибо. )) В выходные поезжу, посмотрю что там есть.

----------


## Scale-Master

> *kfmut*
> Насчет акрила - это мне сказала продавщица в магазине, она предлагала Звезду и мотивировала это тем, что и то и другое акрил, нужно только цвета подобрать.


Да, да... она наговорит вам... что-бы продать. Акрил акрилу рознь! Возьмём для сравнения вот такое понятие: Звездинский акрил - это сахар, а Тамиевский - сахарная пудра! Глазом конечно неувидишь разницу, а вот аэрограф такое не прощает...

----------


## Borboza

Точно ,продавцам не очень-то верить нужно.

----------


## kfmut

Привет!
Хе-хе, вот оно, путь к сердцу женщины лежит через феррари, пускай даже маленький :-D

Литник, если не вдаваться в подробности, то это пластиковая рамка, на которой закреплены детали модели

Блистер, в данном случае, прозрачная пластиковая упаковка полусферической формы

Пластик надо мыть если на нём есть жирные пятна или другие загрязнения, можно потом и медицинским спиртом протереть ;-)

По количеству слоев надо смотреть, как я уже говорил, главное чтобы пластик из под краски не просвечивал.

Соглашусь с Nazar'ом, кузов стоит окрасить из баллона, сама процедура элементарна закрепляете кузов(по логике вещей, он должен быть сделан одной большой деталью, которая в конце сборки одевается на раму) на каком-нибудь бруске или рамке из проволоки, вообщем чтоб его не сдуло потоком воздуха из баллона, выходите на балкон или на лестничную площадку и с расстояния 25-30 см легкими нажатиями на распылительную головку наносите краску, сильно рекомендую попробовать на чём-нибудь не нужном ;-) А цвет должен быть красным, это же феррари, у тамии 100% есть такой в баллоне.

Если я пропустил какой-нибудь вопрос, задайте, пожалуйста, его ещё раз...

Про магазины, я слышал хорошие отзывы про Паравоз и Мир моделиста, москвичи подскажут где они расположены.

Максим

----------


## Enell

> Хе-хе, вот оно, путь к сердцу женщины лежит через феррари, пускай даже маленький :-D


Это само собой. :) Без феррари можно даже не подходить. :)

Кузов там одним куском и достаточно большим, так что может его и реально из балончика покрасить, только вот какой цвет брать? Зеркала там в тот же цвет покрашены, а их из балончика я думаю будет сложно докрашивать... Значит нужно, чтобы цвет был один-в один как нужен.

По самой краске был вопрос. Там на баночках нарисовано (читать мы не обучены), что разводить не надо, а только перемешать и сразу красить. Потом подсушить и краситьеще раз (время подсушивания почему-то разное для разных цветов). И если все-таки разводить, то что такое уайт-спирит? Можно какую-нибудь картинку с флакончиками? Как его опознавать?
И кисточки полоскать в нем же? Или я тут видела в продаже какое-то "Средство для отмыки кисточек". Тоже Ревелское.

Еще я осознала, что не очень хорошо понимаю как переводить декали (по моему я видела, что оно обозначается именно этим словом, поправьте, если не права) и как определить какой формы должна быть сеточка? Оно в комплекте идет, а что с этим делать неясно.

----------


## Enell

> Про магазины, я слышал хорошие отзывы про Паравоз и Мир моделиста, москвичи подскажут где они расположены.


Если кто подскажет будет здорово - в списке, который уже есть такие названия не встречаются.

----------


## An-Z

"Паравоз" - магазин на Нижней Масловке, вот их сайт http://www.lococlub.ru/
Очень хороший ассортимент, но найти что то бывает затруднительно, даже продавцы не всегда могут помочь... издержки изобилия..
Про "Мир Моделиста" ничего сказать не могу, не был...

----------


## kfmut

Приветствую!

Написал большую часть ответа и тут случился перезагруз мобильника, три раза кю... :-(
Вторая попытка, надеюсь, завтра.

Координаты Мира моделиста: Кропоткинсий пер. д. 4 стр. 1, вход в железные ворота, телефон  500 60 33, работают с 9.00 до 20.00, сайт вроде их http://www.nfrsm.ru

Максим

----------


## kfmut

Доброго времени суток!




> Это само собой. :) Без феррари можно даже не подходить. :)


 :Biggrin: 




> Кузов там одним куском и достаточно большим, так что может его и реально из балончика покрасить, только вот какой цвет брать? Зеркала там в тот же цвет покрашены, а их из балончика я думаю будет сложно докрашивать... Значит нужно, чтобы цвет был один-в один как нужен.


сложно сказать, не видя самих зеркал, но могу предложить пару вариантов... Если зеркала простой формы, то можно их приклеить к кузову и с начала аккуратно из баллона окрасить их, а потом минут через 15-20, когда высохнет этот слой, окрасить остальной кузов. Второй вариант более трудоёмкий, из пластилина скатываете небольшой конус или пирамидку, закрепляете её на какой-нибудь коробочке, на ней закрепляете местом склейки зеркало(проще показать чем объяснить :Frown: ), окрашиваете по отдельности зеркала и кузов, после того как всё высохнет, в месте склейки на кузове ножом аккуратно удаляете краску, клеете зеркало...




> По самой краске был вопрос. Там на баночках нарисовано (читать мы не обучены), что разводить не надо, а только перемешать и сразу красить. Потом подсушить и краситьеще раз (время подсушивания почему-то разное для разных цветов).


примерно всё так и есть, время сушки каждого слоя эмали должно быть около суток, если наносить краску кисточкой, то может ещё надо подождать...




> И если все-таки разводить, то что такое уайт-спирит? Можно какую-нибудь картинку с флакончиками? Как его опознавать?


уайт-спирит - растворитель для эмалей, обитает в хозяйственных и автомагазинах, лучше брать в больших автомагах, там он обычно лучше(фотку пузырька прикладываю), в художественных магазинах есть еще растворитель для эмалей, зовётся пинен, он типа более тонкой очистки чем уайт-спирит, хотя в химим не силён :) Вместе с уайт-спиритом нужно будет купить 647-ой растворитель, он так и называется  :Wink: , с его помощью будете отмывать руки от краски из баллона...




> И кисточки полоскать в нем же?


можно в нём...




> Еще я осознала, что не очень хорошо понимаю как переводить декали


в какое-нибудь блюдце напускаете теплой воды, вырезаете декальку, опускаете на 10 секунд в воду, вынимаете, чуть ждёте пока вода пропитает подложку, подносите вплотную к месту нанесения и чистой кисточкой переводите декаль на модель, позиционируете с помощью кисточки(можно капнуть воды, чтобы было проще), потом АККУРАТНО, чтобы не сдвинуть декаль, промакиваете воду кусочком ткани

ещё видел какие-то metal transfers(у них подложка полупрозрачная, что-то типа кальки), но ни разу ими не пользовался. Может кто-нить подскажет что за зверь...




> и как определить какой формы должна быть сеточка? Оно в комплекте идет, а что с этим делать неясно.


Если я правильно понимаю о какой сеточке речь, то она должна закрывать всяческие отверстия в кузове, в инструкции 100% должно быть указано... в инструкции на тамическую машинку был прям нарисован шаблон для обрезки ентой сеточки, посмотрите может тоже есть. Клеить нужно после окраски кузова клеем ПВА(лучше поискать, который погуще).

--------------------

Сайт Мира моделиста что-то не работает, поэтому прикрепляю схемку проезда

Максим

ЗЫ я не слишком подробно всё объясняю?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Enell

Про зеркала идея понятна. Попробую рискнуть. :)




> примерно всё так и есть


То есть можно и не разводить? Если она и так будет нормально ложиться.

По всяким растворителям - что насчет какой-то штуки, в одном магазине оно называлось "Средство для отмывки кисточек" (или как-то вроде) в другом оно же называлось "Растворитель для эмалей". Что это реально такое и нужно ли?




> вырезаете декальку, опускаете на 10 секунд в воду


То есть как обычную переводную картинку?




> ещё видел какие-то metal transfers


Не, у меня точно не такая. Во всяком случае подложка там не прозрачная.




> в инструкции 100% должно быть указано...


Там указано. Только нарисованный там шаблон сильно меньше реально прилагаемого куска сеточки. Можно конечно попробовать вырезать из бумаги и приложить - вдруг там просто хороший запас. Но так вот на глаз не похоже...




> ЗЫ я не слишком подробно всё объясняю?


Чемп одробнее, тем лучше. :) Меньше дополнительных вопросов возникает. ))

----------


## kfmut

Привет!
В принципе можно воспользоваться фирменными средствами, но это каждый решает сам для себя...плохо от них точно не будет.  
Максим

----------


## Enell

> Привет!
> В принципе можно воспользоваться фирменными средствами, но это каждый решает сам для себя...плохо от них точно не будет.  
> Максим


Ну то есть это то же самое только фирменное? А так подходит и для разведения красок при необходимости и для полоскания кисточек?
Меня в основном смущает зеленоватый цвет жидкости. :)

----------


## kfmut

Минуточку, оно АБСОЛЮТНО ОДНО И ТО ЖЕ, только в разных магазинах обозначено по разному, так? И все вместе продается под маркой Revell?
Если так, то я тут теряюсь что-либо ответить, т.к. боюсь обмануть...

----------


## Enell

В разных интеренет-магазинах.
На этикетке там написано что-то про кисточки, так что думаю название про кисточки точнее, а вот для чего оно еще подходит...
Ну и Revell на этикетке тоже написано.

----------


## kfmut

Как говорится "век живи, век учись"  :Rolleyes: 

нашёл я енту зеленую "жижу" painta clean(первая картинка), она действительно для чистки кисточек после эмали, для разведения эмали у них есть color mix(вторая картинка)

а теперь главный вопрос  :Biggrin: : у вас *случаем* баночки с краской не как на третьей картинке???????

----------


## Enell

Спасибо. :) Видимо народ не особо заморачивается картинкой, похоже и ладно. )))
Не, краски у меня такие, как где-то выше там вешали картинку. Я, конечно, чайник и может местами тормоз, но баночки рассмотрела и эмаль от чего-то водного отличить могу.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Carrey

Приветствую!

Revell 05769 - 1/24 Ultimate Ferrari Set:
Ferrari F50, Ferrari 360 Modena, Ferrari Enzo 

Ferrari Enzo: http://www.modellversium.de/kit/arti...&origin=sparte

Судя по тому, что я вижу на литниках - в Вашем случае порекомендовал бы делать так:

1. Откусить аккуратно (рекомендую Tamiya #74035 Sharp Pointed Side Cutter - режут начисто; закруглённые детали (диски и тормоза колёс, руль и т.п.) откусываем чем-нибудь, что-бы остались 2-5 мм пеньки, а потом уже эти пеньки аккуратно откусываем кусачками для ногтей - они как-раз имеют скруглённое лезвие) все внешние детали корпуса, которые должны быть красного цвета, сверяйтесь с инструкцией, рисунком на коробке и фотографиями реальных машин (прототипов); зачистить детали (обработать надфилем или пилкой для ногтей, замазать шпаклёвкой утяжины-ямки), собрать детали корпуса насухо (без клея, временно скотчем), проверить, что-бы всё сходилось без щелей, если надо - понемногу подрезать.
2. На крышку аэрозольного баллона налепить двухсторонний скотч (или пластелин, или жвачку) и прилепить корпус модели, так будет удобно красить, держась за баллон. Мелкие детали прилепить на длинную полоску малярного скотча (широкий не очень липкий жёлтый) и красить все сразу.
3. Купить баллон акриловой красной краски, лучше всего Tamiya TS-8 Italian Red, или любой красный подходящего оттенка. Потрясти пару минут. В левую руку берём баллон с кузовом, в правую - краску. Нажимаем на баллон, струя справа от модели - важно, что-бы первые капли не пошли сразу на модель. То есть - начинаем красить ДО модели, проводим струёй поверх кузова влево и отпускаем кнопку когда струя уже ПОСЛЕ модели. Достаточно 2-4 слоя. Проворачиваем баллон с кузовом, красим второй бок, и не забываем сверху. Так-же красим факелом все мелкие внешние детали кузова.
4. Пока сохнет кузов, собираем насухо внутренние детали. Смотрим по инструкции и фото, какие детали одного цвета - склеиваем аккуратно их вместе (лучший клей - Tamiya Extra Thin, с зелёным колпачком (просто складываем детали вместе и касаемся кисточкой с клеем стыка деталей - клей затекает в шов сам собой), только крайне осторожно клейте им прозрачные детали), и красим. Удобнее и качественнее кисточкой (rotmader, соболь, колонок - очень хорошие например Italeri Painta Rotmader 3-го размера) красить акриловыми красками Tamiya серии X (глянцевые) и XF (матовые). Вам точно понадобятся эти: Flat Black, Flat White, Flat Red, Polished Aluminium (он лучше серебрянки), Gun Metal (для сильно металлических деталей, например: мотор, трубы и т.п.). Можно красить сразу кисточкой из банки, не разводя. Главное: Не лезть грязной кисточкой в банку (промывать после смены цветов); Не проводить по только что покрашенному (подождать минут 5-10 и тогда уже подкрасить-поправить).
5. Когда всё высохнет, аккуратно сложите детали по инструкции и склейте вместе.
6. Декали - вырезаем аккуратно нужную, обмакиваем в чистую воду, ложим на салфетку. Через 2-4 минуты аккуратно пинцетом берём за краешек, намоченной в воде ватной палочкой проводим по месту установки декали, ложим туда декаль, сдвигаем на место ватной палочкой, притаптываем, сухим концом палочки удаляем влагу. Другую палочку обмакиваем в тройной одеколон (или что у Вас есть сильно спиртосодержащее) и слегка смазываем декаль (стараясь не задеть краску вокруг декали), это "приварит" декаль к поверхности.
7. Ложим готовую модель на подоконник, фотографируем, фотографии выкладываем сюда.

----------


## kfmut

Привет!




> Я, конечно, чайник и может местами тормоз, но баночки рассмотрела и эмаль от чего-то водного отличить могу.


Только сейчас прочитал исправленную версию поста... Не обижайтесь, я просто посмотрел банку эмали из заначки и там никаких рисунков по боевому применению не было, а тут попалась картинка с акрилом, поэтому решил спросить на всякий случай :-)

----------


## Enell

*Carrey* спасибо за подробное описание. :) Все-таки внутренние детали я буду красить родной краской (чтоб не думать о правильных цветах) и даже уже частично начала. А вот насчет кузова и краски из баллончика я думаю. В основном рассматриваю варианты как это сделать технически. )))

*kfmut* Я не обиделась. ))) Людям иногда приходят в голову странные идеи, так что вопрос был вполне закономерный. ))) А картинки похожи. Я понемногу начала красить. В основном оно действительно нормально ложится без разведения, хотя в одной баночке краска показалась мне густоватой - ее наверное буду разводить. И сохнут сильно по разному - металики почти сразу, матовые чуть дольше, а блестящие наверное двое суток сохли, не меньше... Или там просто слой слишком толстый получился. Еще ж приспособиться надо к особенностям такой покраски. )))
Боюсь как бы первый блин не получился комом. )))

----------


## Carrey

Приветствую!

Родная краска - нитроэмаль в металлических баночках? Что-бы такими кистью покрасить более-менее прилично - нужно быть очень большим мастером. Тамиевский акрил же позволяет получить профессиональное качество даже детям. Более того, он приятно пахнет и растворяется обыкновенной водой.

Касаемо цветов - единственный цвет, в который "нужно попасть" - это "итальянский красный". Тамиевский баллон на него очень похож, вряд ли промахнётесь. А вот что намешано в непрозрачной ревелловской баночке - пёс его знает.

Технически красить из баллона очень просто. Если хотите гарантированно не напачкать вокруг и не залить модель, положите приклеенный на баллон кузов на табуретку/тумбочку (естественно, застеленную газетой), так, что-бы можно было или ходить вокруг неё или проворачивать модель. На вытянутой руке нажимаем на кнопку баллона с краской и проводим над моделью на расстоянии 30-40 см, пару раз туда-сюда. Поворачиваем модель непокрашенной стороной к себе (ну, или обходим тумбочку - как удобнее) и повторяем. Потом для надёжности ещё 1-2 тонких слоя поверх.

Насчёт зеркал - приклейте их на кузов и красьте всё вместе, а потом, в самом конце - вклейте внутрь зеркальные стёклышки.

Немного теории: склеиваемые модели разделены на детали в основном (с нашей точки зрения моделиста) для того, что-бы можно было покрасить части разными цветами, а потом аккуратно собрать вместе. В идеале, конечно - сначала всё склеить, зачистить швы от следов склеивания - и потом покрасить; но это обычно или трудно или невозможно (то есть, в Вашем случае, пришлось бы задувать всю машину красным, а потом залазить через окошки внутрь и кисточкой накрашивать сиденья и приборы, да и как стекло вставить в склеенный с полом кузов?), поэтому модель и расчленяется, причём не всегда удобно для нас (в силу технических ограничений по литью пластмассы). Прежде чем красить и даже собирать модель, изучите инструкцию и детали на литниках, оцените, что можно собрать вместе и покрасить, и можно ли будет потом это запихать в другую подсборку, и не помешает ли это последующей установке стекла и сборке всего вместе?

Если нет желания заморачиваться - просто покрасьте каждую детальку отдельно нужным цветом, и склеивайте по инструкции. Но тогда на готовой модели неизбежно будут помарки - следы от клея, их потом аккуратно поверх покрасьте кисточкой тем же цветом.

Успехов в начинаниях, ждём фото готовой модели или неготовой с вопросами! 8)

----------


## Enell

*Carrey* Небольшие детальки этой эмалью нормально красятся. Крупные пока не пробовала.
Непрозрачная ревеловская краска четко прописана в инструкции. И по названию некоторые цвета я не определю никак - на что это может быть похоже у другого производителя.
Зеркала приклеить и красить вместе с кузовом не получится - они двухцветные и я не подлезу потом покрасить то, что другого цвета. Но как покрасить зеркала отдельно мне уже написали.

Все, что можно склеить до окрашивания я уже склеила. ))) Но к сожалению бОльшую часть деталей придется сначала красить.
Помарки и погрешности будут по любому - как-то в этом я даже не сомневаюсь. Все оказалось сложней, чем казалось. Но где наша не пропадала. )))

----------

